# Sprang Sweater



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

Sprang Sweater - crafted by Carol James

The above sweater is not knitted, it is not crocheted, it is not woven. It is created with an ancient process called "Sprang", a form of oblique interlacing or plaiting.

Read more at the blog:
http://francosfiberadventure.blogspot.com/2010/08/sprangsweater.html

Have a good day!


----------



## PollySC (Jan 17, 2006)

Fascinating! Thanks for posting.


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

That is so gorgeous!


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

very very cool!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

That's the sort of thing you really need to touch and feel and examine to see how it is made. Very nice!


----------

